# Onr which sponge to use.



## Mark (Oct 30, 2005)

Looking through the site it seems people either use a grouting sponge or a tile sponge from b&q are these safe for the paintwork when using onr.:newbie:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah they`re ok but I still prefer a MF cloth, its softer, gentler on the paintwork and the dirt can be rinsed out better.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Yeah they`re ok but I still prefer a MF cloth, its softer, gentler on the paintwork and the dirt can be rinsed out better.


Do you use those fluffy and thick MFs or flatter ones?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like the Zymol sponge.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Some use micro fibre.
Lot use sponges The Zymol.
B&Q grout/tile sponge is one and the same by the way. Not the same as the Zymol Though...:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't like MF with ONR because the ONR just welds the dirt to the MF and I can't rinse it clean.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Ross said:


> I don't like MF with ONR because the ONR just welds the dirt to the MF and I can't rinse it clean.


It staining rather than damaging dirt really isn`t it ?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I am using a Noodle Mitt with ONR and seems to work for me and using Eurow blue fluffy shag towels for drying/ wiping down.

I think this debate will last for ever, there is no defininitive right/ wrong, and down to personal pref and experiences... some swear by sponge and some hate them and some swear by MF and others hate them. 

If there is something else I may experiment see if the media can be improved on... They have released their Opti-Mitt but ist received mixed reviews still and some people not liking that eother, but then others swear by it. The search for the ultimate media continues for me.

I guess you'll have to try both and see what you get on with best 'For YOU', best being a very subjective word, like what is better - tescos or Sainsburys, lidl or aldi.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

zymol sponge for me


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

May try the Zymol Sponge as I have been looking to test some of the below product and also suggests a sponge.. so may buy two..one for ONR and one for IronX Soap.

http://www.aquartz.net/iron-x-soap-gel.html


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Not a lover of the Zymol sponge with ONR either, softish but certainly no better than a grouty


----------

